# My Second Luxire Dress Shirt!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Thanks to some of your suggestions, Luxire changed some features on their website and now offer a wider range of fabrics.

*[url]https://custom.luxire.com*[/URL]

I just got my second shirt from Luxire. It's the one below (sorry for the big photo). *Navy Sky Graph by Monti*

Introductory Price: $59.99 

2/140s, 100% Premium, super fine Cotton 
Medium weight, by Monti 
Thick Mother-of-pearl buttons 
Only Luxire offers 1mm Stainless steel collar-stays with all shirts 
20 stitches per inch, for the refined look 
Machine Wash Cold, Tumble Dry 
Look at all the options available on this page:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?115064-Luxire-Dress-Shirts&highlight=Luxire

What's great is the fabric and they now have stainless steel collar stays! AND they listened about the monogram position. I ordered no pocket and the monogram on the left chest where the pocket would have gone.

Great shirt, good fit, excellent fabric and the price is really a good value!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

What a very handsome fabric selection and it does seem one does get a whole lote of shirt, at a very modest price, from Luxire.


----------



## amemovox (Jun 26, 2005)

I placed an order yesterday. So far, customer service exemplary.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*More details on the shirt (I was a little stretched for time)!*

 Luxire has now launched custom shirts on their website https://custom.luxire.com

Decided to check them out. Placed an order and received a shirt that was of exceptional quality and "workpersonship".

It was priced at only $59.99, and included thick Mother-of-pearl buttons and Monogram and everything else. They have a single, all inclusive pricing, which includes 2 day shipping by FedEx.

My order was placed on Wednesday, May 30th and received the shirt on Monday, June 4th, a 5 day turnaround time, which included a weekend. So, got the shirt in 3 business days!

Details:

*1. Website and Customer Service*

Looks nice, easy to use and order. But, very limited and at times buggy interface. The site needs a revamp.

But, the shortcoming in the site is more than adequately covered by customer service and email communication. 

Whatever customizations are required beyond the options on the website can be communicated through a note on the shopping cart page, which opens a world to unlimited possibilities.

Their support staff seems knowledgeable and would ask questions to make sure there are no ambiguities.

I had missed providing my shirt length and cuff size. They promptly emailed me asking for the same and included the standard cuff and length measurements. I went for the standards.

*2. The Shirt:*

*a. Sizing:* After I received the shirt, I promptly pulled out my measuring tape to check the shirt against the order. Each size matched perfectly. Did that again after a wash, same results. 

There has been much discussion on this Forum about shirt shrinkage. Each Luxire fabric is stabilized for shrinkage by washing, drying and ironed up to 3 times before being cut into patterns and stitched!

For the sizing, they make paper patterns by hand, which ensures such accuracy.

*b. Fabric: *The fabric was rich and soft. It's a Monti fabric as advertised.

*c. Collar:* It is a beautiful collar. The perfect shape and feel with the right tie-space. Look at the images. 
My collar was fused, still decently soft, a result of the brushed lining, rarely seen in RTW and not very often in MTM either. They make unfusedon request. I will try that the next time.

*d. Buttons:* Thick (about 3 mm) Mother-of-pearl, were on the whiter side though.

*e. Construction:* The shirt was made beautifully. Not a single stray thread or overstitch or pucker or any blemish that I could find. The button stitching, button-holes, hemming all look beautiful. Construction is at par with most other custom shirts. 

*3. Conclusion:*

These are excellent shirts and given the price and quick delivery, a great value.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

A spread collar shirt we made yesterday. 

Buttons are the new Australian sea shell we received recently. They are thick and amazing.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Arnaud, which fabric is that?


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

zzdocxx said:


> Arnaud, which fabric is that?


Hi zzdocxx,

That's the White Dobby Stripes by Getzner. Count: 2/120 x 2/120, Construction: 170 x 130


----------



## amemovox (Jun 26, 2005)

Just received my first 3 shirt order and am extremely pleased. These were custom shirts. I simply sent them one
of my custom shirts with a good fit and they replicated it with a few minor tweaks.

The buttons are very good quality, fabrics better than expected. For $59 and change, OTR is not an option.

My thanks to the staff at Luxire.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

amemovox said:


> Just received my first 3 shirt order and am extremely pleased. These were custom shirts. I simply sent them one
> of my custom shirts with a good fit and they replicated it with a few minor tweaks.
> 
> The buttons are very good quality, fabrics better than expected. For $59 and change, OTR is not an option.
> ...


Thank you for the opportunity Amemovox. Am glad you liked the shirts.

Below is an OCBD we made today. Small, unfused collars and hidden buttons placket.


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm in love with the shirt that you use in the ad on the side of this page:









It's just a matter of convincing the wife that $100 for a shirt of this quality isn't unreasonable.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes I like that shirt also.

Arnaud, per a discussion about collars on another thread here, some questions.



> Ask whether their fusing is "tunnel" (bad) or "clamshell" (good).





> Another factor to consider is the quality of the interlining. Although a polyamide bond can be adhered to any quality of interlining the result will be no better than the substrate. If the interlining is of poor quality it will shrink and weaken whether fused or not. There are some excellent ones made in Germany which would retail for $10-$12/yard. There are others which would retail for under $1.00/yard. However, you probably won't be able to find out what any particular firm uses.


Hope this doesn't sound like relentless grilling, just trying to get edumacated here.

And how do you get that lovely roll to the button down collar as pictured in the post above this one? And will that roll keep after washing? Does it need to be ironed into place again?

Thanks Arnaud, I realize these may be tough questions and I hope you don't mind answering.

Lovely shirts per the photos!


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

upthewazzu said:


> I'm in love with the shirt that you use in the ad on the side of this page:
> 
> View attachment 4567
> 
> ...


This is another of the fabrics from the same Monti collection. I think will look very good with a collar similar to one in the image. Currently for $59

Easy to iron too.

https://custom.luxire.com/collections/dress-shirts/products/navy-blue-with-white-grid



zzdocxx said:


> Yes I like that shirt also.
> 
> Arnaud, per a discussion about collars on another thread here, some questions.
> 
> ...


Thanks zzdocxx. Grilling is always fun.

We have both tunnel and clamshell fusing machines and choose which one to use based on the fusible chosen. All our fusibles are brushed, are exclusively from Wendler and are made in Germany. They are probably the best fusibles money can buy.

The resultant collar is decently soft and does not give that cardboard look or feel.

The collar in the ad is unfused and has a soft feel to it.

The outer shell is a medium weight twill and we lined it with a medium-heavy oxford. Both fabrics are pre-washed.

The roll is natural. It will remain as is wash after wash.

Both shell and lining are from Getzner and both are two-ply. Will last forever.

Letting out some trade secret here


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

arnaudr said:


> Thanks zzdocxx. Grilling is always fun.












I need to work out which shirt fits me best and send it off to you to get the measurements, methinks.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

I'l take the veggies in the corner. sometimes regret being a vegetarian 



zzdocxx said:


> I need to work out which shirt fits me best and send it off to you to get the measurements, methinks.


That would be a good place to start. If not entirely satisfied with fit of a particular shirt, body measurements are a good option combined with few email exchanges.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Added a new set of fabrics today.

Includes few classic oxfords, some old style plaids, checks and ginghams.

Some nice new evening blacks too.

Plaids:

Oxfords: https://custom.luxire.com/collections/Oxford

All: https://custom.luxire.com/collections/dress-shirts/Luxire?page=2


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

They. All. Need. Ironing!


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> They. All. Need. Ironing!


Many of our fabrics are "easy to iron" and are wearable straight out of the dryer.

Some of our fabrics are processed in a minimal manner and they tend to crease like cotton generally does.

We are in the process of adding a "wrinkle level" parameter for easy decision making.

Do feel free to ask me a question about the wrinkle properties of any particular fabric.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Really! Well, that makes them that much more attractive. I will be in contact when I return from Canada. The Mrs. has decided we need to spend more evenings at the local theaters this fall/winter and I will need a pair of white shirts with French cuffs. Thank-you for your response, sir.


----------



## mmx (Jan 5, 2009)

One suggestion I have is to have them selectable/sorted by weight: heavy, medium, light.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> Really! Well, that makes them that much more attractive. I will be in contact when I return from Canada. The Mrs. has decided we need to spend more evenings at the local theaters this fall/winter and I will need a pair of white shirts with French cuffs. Thank-you for your response, sir.


Those are interesting ways to spend the colder evenings. Will look forward to serving you.



mmx said:


> One suggestion I have is to have them selectable/sorted by weight: heavy, medium, light.


Thank you mmx. That is a nice idea. Will try adding it to the site.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Mr. Arnaud,

I just noticed some steel collar stays for sale on Amazon that have your brand. 

Just wondering if they are magnetic.

?

Thanks!


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

zzdocxx said:


> Mr. Arnaud,
> 
> I just noticed some steel collar stays for sale on Amazon that have your brand.
> 
> ...


Yes, we make those collar stays. They would work fine with magnets.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks, and another small bit of advice is needed.

I measured the stays from my Brooks Brothers shirts, and from the point to the rounded end, they measured 2 7/8 inches, which doesn't seem to be a standard size. 

Is that the right way to measure them? Because I see some sold in 2 3/4 and 3 inch, but none in 2 7/8. OK I will re-check.

Would the 2 3/4 inch stays likely work in place of 2 7/8 ones?


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

zzdocxx said:


> Thanks, and another small bit of advice is needed.
> 
> I measured the stays from my Brooks Brothers shirts, and from the point to the rounded end, they measured 2 7/8 inches, which doesn't seem to be a standard size.
> 
> ...


Measure from the base of the collar seam-stitch, where the collar-stay cannot go further.

Measure 0.25" below the point where the collar meets the neck-band.

Any longer and you could see the "bone-curve" on the collar.

If cannot find exact size, choose a size shorter.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Very good, sir.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

*Some recent creations*















Some unique creations this week.​ ​ Contrast Collar and 2-Button Cuffs. Unfused. ​  
​ In the Comfort zone: Navy Chambray, 2 pockets, Soft, Button-down collar.
​


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Fine White Linen - Limited Edition at Luxire


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

The Classic OCBD


----------



## johnpark11 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ugh, I've been holding off ordering one because my wife recently pointed out that when I took 17 work shirts to the cleaners, I still had 15 in the closet. Luckily she forgot about my winter collection in the other closet. 

Well, getting my measurements ready this week.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

^lol.


----------



## emptym (Feb 22, 2008)

I wouldn't hold off. Who knows how long these intro prices will last?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

johnpark11:

Sometimes the answer is separate but equal closets (you can put a lock on yours!). My wife's gotten over my clothes habit (slightly) after 40+ years, but in the old days I would buy something and then take
it to the cleaners/laundry. When you bring things home from the cleaners there is less suspicion than in a store bag!

Not that I would EVER advocate lying to one's life partner!


johnpark11 said:


> Ugh, I've been holding off ordering one because my wife recently pointed out that when I took 17 work shirts to the cleaners, I still had 15 in the closet. Luckily she forgot about my winter collection in the other closet.
> 
> Well, getting my measurements ready this week.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Andy said:


> johnpark11:
> 
> Sometimes the answer is separate but equal closets (you can put a lock on yours!). My wife's gotten over my clothes habit (slightly) after 40+ years, but in the old days I would buy something and then take
> it to the cleaners/laundry. When you bring things home from the cleaners there is less suspicion than in a store bag!
> ...


LOL!

The flip side is that we have to clean and arrange our own locked cupboards; and they would need more frequent arranging


----------



## Tippo (Jul 1, 2012)

lovely shirts


----------



## emptym (Feb 22, 2008)

I wouldn't lie. The truth always comes out. Just counter that everyone has his/her hobbies.

Here are some lightweight poplins, mtm from Luxire:
https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/20/20b249a5_IMGP5369.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/d/dc/dcee4508_IMGP5370.jpeg

They followed my measurements exactly and the fit is excellent -- imo, as good as mtm can get without multiple fittings with a tailor. I attribute most of the wrinkles to the light weight of the fabric. The only thing I'd change is to move the belt loops a bit in toward the center.

Since they do cmt, I'll probably send them some of my own fabric soon.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

They made those pants for you?

I didn't realize they did more than shirts.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you Emptym for sharing the images.



zzdocxx said:


> They made those pants for you?
> 
> I didn't realize they did more than shirts.


We are currently doing pants by invitation only.

Plan to go live in a month or so.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Hand Attached Collar on a Luxire Shirt. We now make hand made shirts on request. The quality of the handwork is amazing.
The fabric is Luxire Gold Blue Stripes



The . We made our first shirt with this fabric yesterday and were really amazed by the way it looked.



The Pale Yellow Ice Fabric


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Wide Spread collar with a slight curved shape. The fabric is the Lustrous Fine White


----------



## bruc (Aug 1, 2012)

Looking forward to the pants option.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

How do you construct the collar to get that curve?

Just curious.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

zzdocxx said:


> How do you construct the collar to get that curve?
> 
> Just curious.


Each part of the collar, the shell, lining and the bone pocket fabrics are cut to have the curve. As the curve is very subtle, it can get straightened on stitching. So, the collar is stitched with utmost care to preserve the curve, resulting in the beautiful collar.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

bruc said:


> Looking forward to the pants option.


Hi Bruc,
Thank you for your interest in Luxire Custom Pants.

We are still working on finalizing the offering. Like our shirts, we would start offering them once we are able to attain the quality that makes them stand among the best and shine.

We are close. Targeting an August end launch.


----------



## Msize40 (Jul 11, 2012)

I tested out Luxire with an order for a white oxford button down in the War Zone fabric. Sent them a custom-made shirt to replicate the sizing. Very happy with the result for three reasons:
- The war zone fabric is a nice, thick, heavy cotton which I like. 
- The fit is very good 
- The customer service and email communication was timely and frequent

I may make some minor tweak in the sizing of my next shirt, but I would say the results are great. I plan to order several more shirts based on the success of the first order.

Results and speed were much better than I expected, although it did take longer than 5 days perhaps due to some peculiarities of my custom sizing. It was also an interesting experience watching my package travel the world, with regular updates by Fedex.

Try it out...


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Introducing the Luxire Handmade shirt. 
The service entails quality hand work all round as detailed in the images below.The collar is completely attached by hand. The sleeve attachment, and yoke are hand finished. The gusset is added by hand or the side seams are reinforced by hand. The buttons are attached and shanked by hand. Buttonholes are hand-made. The cost is an additional $100 for the service. Add this product to the cart along with your shirt to order.

.
Hand-attached collar


Click on image to see hand finished sleeve and yoke, buttons and buttonholes


The inside of the sleeve attachment. The quality of finish can be analyzed by looking inside here.


Hand-shanked buttons and hand made buttonholes


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just popping in to say that they have great customer service. Provided a pre-paid shipping label when some unexpected shrinkage occurred in the wash. Will be reviewing on the blog when the new shirt comes in.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Our Classic Vintage Shirt - Which has suddenly become our most popular styleThe fabric is the









Spear Point Collar with 4" points. Unfused, lined with a layer of warzone Oxford.









14" Placket and a pleat below. 









Shirred shoulder and yoke









Shirred, rounded French Cuff. Amazing pattern match









Hand shanked buttons and beautifully made button-holes









11" long side-slit, with gussets









Shirred sleeve with small cap. Body and sleeve are at a right angle, thus the shirt remains tucked when arms are raised









2" Longer tails, 3 buttons on the placket


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Is this a shirt you put on by pulling it over your head?

I think they wore that style in the 1800s didn't they?

Or have I got it all wrong?

I am not familiar with this type of shirt.

Would one wear a tie with it?


----------



## Virginia-Style (Oct 21, 2010)

Just trying to learn, but it looks to me like the shirt in emptym's post has too much material in the shoulders and perhaps the arms and waist. but maybe I'm wrong...


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

zzdocxx said:


> Is this a shirt you put on by pulling it over your head?
> 
> I think they wore that style in the 1800s didn't they?
> 
> ...


Yes, its pulled over the head for wearing and was popular in the nineteenth and early 20th century. It would be worn with a tie.



Virginia-Style said:


> Just trying to learn, but it looks to me like the shirt in emptym's post has too much material in the shoulders and perhaps the arms and waist. but maybe I'm wrong...


Our shirts are made to order and preference. We guarantee the exact and accurate size ordered. Our shirts are pre-washed so that there is no margin added for shrinkage. You get an accurate fitting shirt from first wear onwards.

Emptym had suggested that he likes his shirts with a bit of room for comfort. It was thus made to his specifications. I hope he can confirm.


----------



## emptym (Feb 22, 2008)

Yep, the shirt was made exactly how I requested. IRL, shirts shouldn't look like they do on GQ models. In such situations, they're pinned. But a shirt made to look like that won't allow freedom of movement. 

Of course, the armholes should be pretty high, the shoulders shouldn't extend too far, and the neck and cuffs should be snug. But a shirt needs, for example, enough width in the middle of the sleeves to let your arms bend w/o feeling bound or w/o creating premature wear at the elbows. And the sleeves to be long enough to prevent the cuffs from riding up when you raise your arms. Similar things are true for the body. This shirt has fullness where it needs it and not where it doesn't.


----------



## Virginia-Style (Oct 21, 2010)

emptym - Duly noted.

I use this image from David Coffin's book on shirt making - or I at least try to keep it in mind when I'm seeing how a RTW shirt fits me... the GQ magazines scare me!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The older, more traditional crowd is going to hate me, I just know it, but here goes...

Personally, I find a lot of fabric bunched up in the back a little uncomfortable and more prone to coming untucked than a fitted (NOT tight) shirt. Add to that, full cut shirts have a tendency to push out lightweight wool, cotton, or linen jackets around the midsection and sleeves in an unflattering way.

Fit mostly comes down to preference but... in my humble opinion, there's no reason a skinny guy of _any_ age should have to wear shirts that look billowy on their frame. There are so many choices in fitted shirts at any given clothing store. Even department stores have good selection now. Again, I don't advocate TIGHT fitting shirts, those are uncomfortable and will be unwearable if you so much as gain five pounds.

Ideally, everyone would own a MTM shirt. You don't need tonnes of excess fabric even if you have some weight on you, just enough for movement and visual balance.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

In my short duration of time as a shirt maker, I have found it difficult  to apply a set of fashion rules to an individual's preferences.

"I get tired faster when my clothes are tight"

"My wife says I look better in slimmer shirts and I agree with her, but, after lunch I start feeling uncomfortable in them"

"The  day I wear a shirt that is not baggy, my boss makes sure he  communicates his dislike, am not sure of its jealousy or genuine  interest in my appearance"

People have professional needs, like  operating a certain machine that requires certain type of movements.  Physical conditions like a customer wanted long shirts with fancy side  slits so that they could be worn without tucking and save him from  occasional embarrassment.

There are many more reasons. I dare not  say any of these are invalid. On close analysis of some of these  issues, we find that the waist or the chest or the armhole or something  is badly constructed on the clothes that make them arrive at their  conclusions. But that is not the case always either.

A lot of  people complain of shirts getting untucked and hence they choose a  different fit. For them, we make shirts with small sleeve-cap in a fit  of their choice.

Emptym is a knowledgeable person. In my  tailor-customer communications with him, I have found him to be  articulate and clear about his needs. In my opinion, he knows his fit  well.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the informative post. Again, not trying to dismiss anyone else's preferences. Those are just my opinions. I feel the mushroom top effect on skinny guys like me looks a little unbalanced. We talk a lot about proportion in clothing on these forums and all, why not apply that to fit as well? Especially concerning shirts that will be seen without a jacket over them. But eh. I do ramble.

My custom shirts have a fit close to Emptym's (perhaps an inch or two slimmer) and his looks good, IMO. I don't see "too much material" whatsoever.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Thanks for the informative post. Again, not trying  to dismiss anyone else's preferences. Those are just my opinions. I feel  the mushroom top effect on skinny guys like me looks a little  unbalanced. We talk a lot about proportion in clothing on these forums  and all, why not apply that to fit as well? Especially concerning shirts  that will be seen without a jacket over them. But eh. I do ramble.


Agree with your thoughts on mushroom top. A lot of these ills can be  attributed to modern ready-to-wear sizing techniques and shirt-making  process compromises. We know it because we make shirts for many of the  drooled over brands. In the next post, will present some of the  differences between our shirts and mass made shirts.



Jovan said:


> My custom shirts have a fit close to Emptym's (perhaps an inch or two   slimmer) and his looks good, IMO. I don't see "too much material"   whatsoever.


True. Was hard pressed to find it too


----------



## MikeP (Apr 18, 2008)

What is a sleeve-cap?


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

MikeP said:


> What is a sleeve-cap?


Will use the image below to illustrate. The sleeve cap is the 'triangle' towards the right, marked by the values 2.5, 10, 0

The distance between 2.5 and 0 is the sleeve cap. If this increases, the angle between the sleeve and the body would decrease.

The greater the angle, the higher the arm can be raised, without putting stress on the body, which in turn pulls out the tucked shirt.

The disadvantage of a shorter cap is a bit of a blowsy look on the shoulder as the sleeve has been made at an angle at which the arm is not always at.










Image courtesy: https://thecostumersmanifesto.com/images/6/6d/11_04x.jpg

We follow one more process to prevent the shirt from being pulled out, which is illustrated in the next post  . Using that, we are able to keep the sleeve cap comparatively bigger but still reduce the stress on the body.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Came across the image below  in the LondonLounge forum. To my understanding, in the good old days, the shirt body and the  sleeves were made separately. Then they were attached together, keeping  the fit in mind. Now a days, sleeve seams and body seams are stitched in  one go.

 The video below shows how about 99.99999% modern shirts are made.

 Luxire Custom shirts are made the  traditional way. As in the images of the blue shirt, the sleeve seam and  body seam are not aligned. The reason is that they are made separate  and then attached together.
 The biggest advantage of this is  that it does not pull out the tucked shirt when the arm is raised. It  also eliminates the diagonal creases at the top of the sleeve, which is  omnipresent in almost all shirts we see.

 It takes hours to make the seams  in this manner, while the modern way takes less than a minute. No wonder  this technique is used in less than 1 in a million shirts!





 


 The body seam and sleeve seam end  up at separate points under the arm. Also look at the detailed  finishing, standard on all Luxire Custom Shirts.



 Clean finish.

 




 An under-construction shirt, with one sleeve attached and another ready for attachment....and the video of its attachment.


----------



## MikeP (Apr 18, 2008)

Really interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

... how are you able to make these shirts so well at a low price? That was my first thought when I unpackaged my shirt, too.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Jovan said:


> ... how are you able to make these shirts so well at a low price? That was my first thought when I unpackaged my shirt, too.


Thank you Jovan. Am glad you were able to see the difference.

The quality is part of our mindset. The thought of being the best shirt-maker in the world has drilled home in our mind. Thus quality remains the supreme focus. 
Our current custom operation is not profitable. It is being subsidized by our mass shirt manufacturing business. With an increase in volumes, we should be able to break even.

The immediate priority is of having a good website. We are struggling to find the right company that can make it.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Ah, that makes sense. Thanks.

Looking forward to my remade shirt soon. 

I'm curious about that picture of Sean Connery. It looks like a popover shirt, yet I'm pretty sure he never wore one as Bond or in any of his other movies from around that time.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Ah, that makes sense. Thanks.
> 
> Looking forward to my remade shirt soon.
> 
> I'm curious about that picture of Sean Connery. It looks like a popover shirt, yet I'm pretty sure he never wore one as Bond or in any of his other movies from around that time.


Some trivia about the other gentleman in the image. https://dandyinaspic.blogspot.com/2011/07/mr-fish.html


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Pattern and Mirror Match is worth a look


Brown Ecru Checks


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

What kind of material is that?

It reminds me of a flannel shirt.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

zzdocxx said:


> What kind of material is that?
> 
> It reminds me of a flannel shirt.


It is 60/2 Twill. Nice and comfortable for a major part of the year. We have added a couple of flannels. A few more coming as the days to wear them draw near.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Remade shirt coming in tomorrow. Super awesome super fast shipping. Will let everyone know how it is with pictures.


----------



## MikeP (Apr 18, 2008)

Jovan said:


> Remade shirt coming in tomorrow. Super awesome super fast shipping. Will let everyone know how it is with pictures.


Please do.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

For what it's worth, I can't comment on how their fit is using body measurements, as I have used shirt measurements from a well-fitting MTM (also did so with my Ratio Clothing shirt's remake, pictured below). I believe you need to contact them if you want to do off-the-body measurements.

Anyways, for anyone who's curious, this is how I like my shirts to fit. Criticize/applaud to your little heart's delight.


----------



## Wimsey (Jan 28, 2006)

I placed my first order today and am anxiously awaiting delivery!

I'm happy that you offer some more casual fabrics, such as chambray and flannel - there's no need that my casual shirts should fit less well than my dress shirts, after all.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Indeed. I wish all casual shirts came in neck and sleeve sizes actually. Medium is too short, yet Large is always too baggy, even in "slim" fits.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Wimsey said:


> I'm happy that you offer some more casual fabrics, such as chambray and flannel - there's no need that my casual shirts should fit less well than my dress shirts, after all.





Jovan said:


> Indeed. I wish all casual shirts came in neck and sleeve sizes actually. Medium is too short, yet Large is always too baggy, even in "slim" fits.


Well fitting casual shirt can turn quite a few heads. Casual shirts offer a lot of design options too like soft, sloppy collars of different shapes and sizes, collarless shirts, different body, sleeve lengths, different side cuts, gusset shape-color-size, front pocket/flap options, thread color and thickness, button color, size options, pucker options, wash options, pull overs, styled plackets, contrast linings, bias cut parts and so much more only limited by imagination and willingness to communicate the needs.

It can get crazy and is a lot of fun to make.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Soft, sloppy collar?! Good sir, the euphemism you are looking for is... "relaxed". :icon_smile_big:

Casual shirts seem like they are definitely fun to design. The shirt I chose to review from you was striped and given side pleats in the back so it could also be worn open-collared or without a jacket if desired. I like maximum flexibility in my wardrobe choices, which is why I (along with many "Trads") own so many button-down collar shirts. Well, also I chose the stripes because I wanted to see your pattern matching ability. I was not disappointed.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Alrighty! Time for some pictures and the review.

The shirt comes in a simple cardboard box within a Tyvek sleeve.










Unboxing. You may notice the collar has no stays.










However, these come separately and include _two_ sets of stays rather than just one like many online shirt makers.










Like I said before, I was impressed by the quality for the asking price. Here are a few features, besides the split yoke you see almost everyone do. (Not that it's any less important.)

The aforementioned collar stays are metal (steel?) and seem to be of decent quality. There are no sharp/jagged edges, so they won't tear the stay pockets over time like those inferior brass ones sold at most department stores. These are a bit different than the ones I got with my previous shirt. Those stays were a bit long and sat almost right against the collar band, not leaving enough "wiggle room". I forgot to mention this to them and yet they seemed to have fixed it on their own. It seems they are always improving their product, which is a good sign.










Shanked, thick mother-of-pearl buttons. I've never seen a shirt with shanked buttons before, so this was interesting to me. The only downside I see is that it makes the fabric buckle a tad around the buttons.










Last buttonhole is cut horizontally and placed well below where the trouser waistband would sit. Most shirtmakers have a tendency to space their buttons too close and high. Speaking of which, on my remade shirt they gladly accommodated my request for fewer buttons in front. Because I chose a 33" length, they put nine buttons in front which seemed a tad excessive in my opinion. I prefer seven buttons because it looks a little cleaner and allows collar to open nicely when not wearing a tie.










Pattern matching (also on the split yoke and placket placement).










However, upon inspection it revealed the only real sticking point I actually have with the shirt... diagonally cut sleeves. It reminds me of the shirts sold by a lot of fashion brands now and, to me, seems the only cheap looking thing about the shirt. Cutting them straight from the shoulder would be far better and make the sleeves ride up less when one reaches forward for a pencil or something.










A beautiful, non-fused collar which is available upon request. The placket and cuffs are made this way as well. Button-down collar shirts have the sewn interlinings by default.










Now, onto the fit pics. Since I sent the measurements from a well fitting shirt, pretty much the only thing I would change is the slope of the shoulders. They appear to be crinkling a bit. I'll be sure to note this for my next order.




























Now, a few things of interest...

This shirt was remade because the fabric had shrunk too much in the wash. They pre-wash every fabric up to three times to stabilize sizing, so this surprised me. They did some tests and determined this particular one needed some more washing before being made into a shirt. As I said before, I like that they are always trying to improve.

I received material compensation in doing this review here and for my blog from Luxire. However, I have tried to remain as objective as possible so they may get an honest opinion.

Overall, I liked this shirt. At $60 I think it is one of the best online custom shirt values there are. However, the sleeve attachment issue is the only real strike against it.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Alrighty! Time for some pictures and the review.
> .........
> .........
> Overall, I liked this shirt. At $60 I think it is one of the best online custom shirt values there are. However, the sleeve attachment issue is the only real strike against it.


Thank you for the thoughtful review Jovan.

The shoulder slope really needed some work. Was it not something that you noticed on the first one?

The box has been a constant topic of discussion. We are looking for an elegant, sturdy and yet light weight option, that can justify the quality of what it holds at the same time keep the shipping costs from going up any further.

As you have noted, in our shirts, we have made constant improvements as we learn. The only thing that we have had to change multiple times is the armhole. The current style has lasted the longest and the feedback has been positive.
The reason we chose the diagonal cut was to come in terms with the new reality on men today - forward leaning shoulders due to constant work on a computer. Would review the angle of the cut again.

The collar-stays are indeed steel and we have them in 5 sizes: 2", 2.25", 2.5", 2.75", 3"
They are made in-house with high-quality steel from Japan. The polishing is done without the use of abrasive chemicals in a very green manner.

When the shirt is being packed, the individual working on it checks which size fits best and makes a pack accordingly. Will check why a smaller one went with your shirt earlier.

Thank you once again.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Very nice, Jovan, could you check to see if the stays are magnetic?

Thanks!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

arnaudr said:


> Thank you for the thoughtful review Jovan.
> 
> The shoulder slope really needed some work. Was it not something that you noticed on the first one?
> 
> ...


I didn't notice it on the first shirt for some reason. That is my mistake.

I don't know about the diagonal cut sleeves... when I'm moving about, it just feels constricting and like the shirt is about to pull out. This is just my take. I assume this can be changed by request though?



zzdocxx said:


> Very nice, Jovan, could you check to see if the stays are magnetic?
> 
> Thanks!


An odd question... no, they are not.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Jovan, but I don't think the question is so odd, don't you recall the threads/discussions here about those magnetic collar stays? 

OK one more question, I don't quite understand what it means that the sleeves are cut diagonally, I can't quite see that.

That last question is also for Mr. Arnaud.

:smile:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Er, just buy these then? I don't understand why you'd want your collar points to stick to your shirt unless you're wearing a button-down collar, though. The metal stays on this shirt weight the points down well enough. I could see where they'd come in handy if you were wearing a stiff fused collar that tends to pull apart when open, but the non-fused interlining on my shirt keeps its shape well enough even when not wearing stays.

Most good shirts have the sleeves cut straight from the shoulder when you lay them out flat. However, this one and an increasing amount of department store fashion brands have them cut at a downward angle from the shoulder. In my experience this only serves to reduce mobility.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

OK thanks, just forget I said anything, OK?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I wasn't trying to be mean, I'm just trying to understand why everyone loves these magnetic collar stays.  Seems to me you may as well just wear a button-down collar for casual wear, but eh.

I hope the second part to my post answered your question.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Jovan said:


> I don't know about the diagonal cut sleeves... when I'm moving about, it just feels constricting and like the shirt is about to pull out. This is just my take. I assume this can be changed by request though?


Absolutely. In our shirt-making process, nothing is boxed.


----------



## jkranites (Jul 29, 2012)

might have just convinced me to buy from you guys


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

jkranites: You won't be disappointed.

arnaudr: Awesome. Hm... I'm just surprised about the shoulder slope. I didn't think mine were all that abnormal! I assume this can be fixed next go around as well?


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Jovan said:


> jkranites: You won't be disappointed.
> 
> arnaudr: Awesome. Hm... I'm just surprised about the shoulder slope. I didn't think mine were all that abnormal! I assume this can be fixed next go around as well?


Yes, will modify that slightly for the next order. With shoulder slope, a little goes a long way.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Definitely ordering soon.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

4 Unique creations this week:










Spearpoint Collar - 3 Striped Oxford










Casual shirt










Blue Gingham










Club Collar


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

arnaudr said:


> Yes, will modify that slightly for the next order. With shoulder slope, a little goes a long way.


Ah, that would explain it. Most RTW shirts don't crinkle that much in the shoulders for me, so I guess it took me by surprise.

Great creations, by the way.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Great creations, by the way.


Thank you Jovan.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Return of the one-piece collar. This shirt also made me a fan of unlined collars. Just 2 layers of fabric...and bliss!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Would one wear that with a tie, or is it basically just a sport collar?


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Would one wear that with a tie, or is it basically just a sport collar?


I would say its more of a sport collar but would not look out of place with a tie as well. In that case, the collar button would be useful.


----------



## McKay (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm up to five of these now, and I could probably go the rest of my life without buying a shirt elsewhere. I found the fused collar quite stiff on my first one, but have ordered the rest with unfused collars and they've been fine.

Their fabric selection seems to be expanding rapidly, too.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I always get an unfused collar whenever possible.


----------



## Wimsey (Jan 28, 2006)

I just received my first order; a very nice brushed twill casual button down shirt. The fit was *perfect* - and I think I appreciate it more because I'm not used to having casual shirts fit me so well. It seems like it fits me better than the custom shirt that I took the measurements from, although that doesn't make any sense, of course...

The "brushed twill" is a fantastic material - from a distance, it looks like a broadcloth, but it has a very fine nap that makes it very soft against your skin. 

So I ordered 8 more shirts - 5 dress shirts and 3 flannel shirts. The only change I made was to increase the neck size by 1/4" - not because the other neck size was too small (I can fit two fingers in), but because I'm still a little worried about shrinkage (and if there is none, I won't mind a little extra space). 

I also had the collar points slightly reduced in size (I'm a small guy and that tends to look more proportional on me), and ordered single button mitered cuffs on 4 of the dress shirts. 

The only problem I had with the website is that it doesn't seem to remember your measurements from your previous order (or I didn't see where it did so), so it was kind of tedious entering all of the measurements each time for each order. 

So I'm looking forward to my new shirts. And to the ones after those...


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Wimsey said:


> I just received my first order; a very nice brushed twill casual button down shirt. The fit was *perfect* - and I think I appreciate it more because I'm not used to having casual shirts fit me so well. It seems like it fits me better than the custom shirt that I took the measurements from, although that doesn't make any sense, of course...
> 
> The "brushed twill" is a fantastic material - from a distance, it looks like a broadcloth, but it has a very fine nap that makes it very soft against your skin.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the wonderful review Wimsey. We are glad that you liked the shirt.

Apologies for the inconvenience in ordering. To reorder with the same measurements, or with relative changes, one need not go through the measurement entry system. It can be mentioned in the notes. something like: "Please use measurements from my previous order #1234, but increase the sleeve by 0.5 inch "


----------



## Wimsey (Jan 28, 2006)

arnaudr said:


> Thank you for the wonderful review Wimsey. We are glad that you liked the shirt.


Me, too!


> Apologies for the inconvenience in ordering. To reorder with the same measurements, or with relative changes, one need not go through the measurement entry system. It can be mentioned in the notes. something like: "Please use measurements from my previous order #1234, but increase the sleeve by 0.5 inch "


That's good to know.


----------



## aiur55 (Oct 14, 2012)

I ordered 3 luxire shirts from before they were made to measure and the fit was spot on with the exception of the sleeve length. This was to be expected because of my unusually thin neck, but otherwise, the fit was great! The only other gripe I had was that the buttons were way too thin.

I just put in an order for an OCBD based on the measurements from my Borelli shirt and according to the size charts, it is even slimmer than their extra slim fit. We will have to see if I made terrible measurement mistakes when the shirt comes. Really looking forward to the shirt!


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Some more pocket squares added. Hand rolled in-house, they are made of some of our shirt fabrics. You can also choose a shirt fabric to me made into a pocket-square.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Some more soft flannels:



Red Blue Tartan





Green Orange Plaid

More Options-Flannels , Tartans

https://luxire.com​
https://luxire.com


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

You just keep on adding more cool stuff... not that I'm complaining but my wallet will be!


----------



## Wimsey (Jan 28, 2006)

My most recent Luxire order showed up (5 dress shirts, 3 flannel shirts) [Edit: you can see my flannels upthread!] and have again exceeded my expectations in terms of the materials used. The fit (based on trying all of the shirts on and wearing one flannel for a day) is again perfect. I'll write a little more when I have time to take pictures (much more interesting than me talking about the fit).

But right now I want to point out a level of attention to detail that I find very nice. I like the idea of monograms, but I don't like really like the look of shirts with visible monograms, so I chose a monogram on the bottom of the placket, in a matching color. It is about 2" from the bottom of the shirt, so quite tucked in.

I ordered some shirts with a french front (no placket, but the front material is folded over by about an inch to support the buttonholes), and some with a placket (as I understand, a separate piece of material that is sewn over the inch or so of material where the buttonholes are). In both cases, the material around the buttonholes is doubled.

Without really thinking about it, I would have assumed that when you add a monogram, you first finish the shirt and then sew the it in the appropriate location...in this case, going through both layers of cloth. But the monograms on these shirts only go through one layer of cloth...meaning that the reverse side of the monogram is between two layers of cloth, where you don't see it and where it doesn't rub against your skin. It's a very nice touch!

And to do this, it means that they must have put the monogram on the placket before they put the placket on the shirt...or for the french front shirt, they must have added the monogram before sewing the flap over. I've never had any of my previous MTM shirts monogrammed, so maybe this is common in the industry...regardless, I think it's a very thoughtful approach.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Jovan said:


> You just keep on adding more cool stuff... not that I'm complaining but my wallet will be!


But then your review said we are pocket friendly 

I really like the flannels we have. The fabrics are really good and the designs are very traditional.

May be we should start offering custom-made nightwear made of these.



Wimsey said:


> My most recent Luxire order showed up (5 dress shirts, 3 flannel shirts) [Edit: you can see my flannels upthread!] and have again exceeded my expectations in terms of the materials used. The fit (based on trying all of the shirts on and wearing one flannel for a day) is again perfect. I'll write a little more when I have time to take pictures (much more interesting than me talking about the fit).


Thank you again Wimsey. Will look forward to the pictures too. Nothing gives us more satisfaction than seeing our shirts in action.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

The Luxire Tuxedo shirts - Some of the best formal shirts money can buy.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Initial set of Linens are now live


----------



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

Love the pattern!



Andy said:


> Thanks to some of your suggestions, Luxire changed some features on their website and now offer a wider range of fabrics.
> 
> https://custom.luxire.com*https://custom.luxire.com*
> 
> ...


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Couple of nice recent shirts:



- One of my favorites in our store


Green-Blue Tattersall


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

New Easy-to-Iron options added. They are all substantial fabrics and would be excellent for this part of the year.

       

    

 

https://luxire.com​
https://luxire.com


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

2 Button Collar with 2" high neck-band.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Traditional Twill Checks


----------



## Argon (May 28, 2012)

My first Luxire shirt arrived yesterday, so I thought I'd post up a few pics and some comments.

















I chose a soft blue herringbone with unfused collar and fully customised measurements.

The Luxire website states that shirts will be shipped within 5 days of order, however I understand that there has been something of a backlog recently which is now in the process of being cleared. My shirt arrived three-and-a-half weeks after order, and it was well worth the wait.

I put the shirt on straight out of the box, and am looking forward to wearing it after the first wash and iron. Quality of fabric, tailoring standards, packaging and value are excellent, and I will be ordering more shirts shortly.

Well done, Luxire, and I wish you all the best with your venture :thumbs-up:


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Argon said:


> My first Luxire shirt arrived yesterday, so I thought I'd post up a few pics and some comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the warm wishes Argon.
Nice look for the day. Liked the colors you brought together.

The softness of this herringbone really is special.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

LUXIRE CUSTOM CELEBRATES ITS FIRST THANKSGIVING
LUXIRE THANKSGIVING SPECIAL

FREE ACCESSORY WITH EACH SHIRT ORDER
LEATHER PACK WITH COLLAR STAYS / HAND ROLLED POCKET SQUARE

LIMIT ONE PER CUSTOMER
LIMITED STOCK
TODAY ONLY!


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

added: Tattersalls, Interesting Oxfords, Pinks, Ginghams, Stripes, Checks, Plaids and more...


----------



## Randy Y (Apr 19, 2012)

arnaudr said:


> LUXIRE CUSTOM CELEBRATES ITS FIRST THANKSGIVING
> LUXIRE THANKSGIVING SPECIAL
> 
> FREE ACCESSORY WITH EACH SHIRT ORDER
> ...


I hate that I missed this.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Randy Y said:


> I hate that I missed this.


Was extended till Cyber Monday. So you have all of today and tomorrow to make the bast of it.


----------



## Silrod (Sep 5, 2012)

I couldn't miss the offer. 2 more beautiful shirts for me ;0)


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice Collar and Cuff - No collar stays - The Luxire curved English collar and The Luxire Point-French Cuff


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

*Luxire Cufflinks - Coming Soon*


----------



## wrwhiteknight (Mar 20, 2012)

What type of buttons are those? Is the blue hint just being picked up from the thread?


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

wrwhiteknight said:


> What type of buttons are those? Is the blue hint just being picked up from the thread?


The buttons are our standard Australian Sea Shell Mother-of-pearl buttons. The 'blueness' is reflection from the colors around.

This shirt was made with contrasting button-thread and and button-holes.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Here they are - The Royal Oxfords, a few Tattersalls and some more interesting stuff.

Including this:


----------



## njruss (Dec 8, 2012)

I am looking to order custom for the first time and I can't say that I have a shirt with "perfect" fit that I can measure and send to a company that asks you to do that. Luxire is sending me instructions on how to do a body measurement (which I greatly appreciate as I am very interested based upon all of your comments). The question is, how successful have all of you been doing things this way? Would you recommend that my first venture be with a "live" tailor? Thanks!


----------



## McKay (Jun 13, 2005)

njruss said:


> Luxire is sending me instructions on how to do a body measurement (which I greatly appreciate as I am very interested based upon all of your comments). The question is, how successful have all of you been doing things this way?


I ordered my first shirt from them based on self-measurements and it was fine. I've refined my measurements slightly with each subsequent order as I find places where I'd like a bit more or a bit less, but that first shirt is still leaps ahead of any off-the-rack shirt for fit and I wear it about once a week with no complaints.


----------



## Silrod (Sep 5, 2012)

Arnaud
Your special offer was horribly thought out.
The wording you used in this thread convinced me to buy based on my perception that I was going to receive a set of collar stays. In the package that arrived this week was an offcut of gingham purporting to be a pocket square.
I like your shirts and would have bought more (after Christmas when I have more spare cash), but now I feel I was duped into buying by a grossly misleading promotion.
While you will argue that the terms of the offer were stated on the website,I didn't feel the need to seek them out because the offer seemed clear in the thread and because you had built my trust in a previous transaction. Do I now need to treat your company with suspicion like every other dodgy online trader?


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Silrod said:


> Arnaud
> Your special offer was horribly thought out.
> The wording you used in this thread convinced me to buy based on my perception that I was going to receive a set of collar stays. In the package that arrived this week was an offcut of gingham purporting to be a pocket square.
> I like your shirts and would have bought more (after Christmas when I have more spare cash), but now I feel I was duped into buying by a grossly misleading promotion.
> While you will argue that the terms of the offer were stated on the website,I didn't feel the need to seek them out because the offer seemed clear in the thread and because you had built my trust in a previous transaction. Do I now need to treat your company with suspicion like every other dodgy online trader?


Thank you for the feedback Silrod.

Our Black Friday-Cyber Monday special was very successful. For the wordings of the promotion, we received a couple of queries during the promotion asking for clarification and only a couple after the promotion expressing disappointment. The primary confusion was whether they got to choose one of the two or not.

I would thus assume though the wordings were amply clear for the majority but could have been better, something we would keep in mind for the future.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

*Body Measurements*

Luxire introduces Body Measurements.

Your first shirt could never fit better.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Navy Chambray BD - 2 pockets with flaps



Pink Linen-Cotton BD



Blue-Black Twill Flannel


----------



## Silrod (Sep 5, 2012)

Arnaud
Your promotion was flawed because the 2 gifts were so far apart in terms of quality and value. I bet I have more arms than the number of collar stay sets you gave out.
I won't pay any attention to your promotions in future and others should beware too. It surprises me that you thought it possible that this promotion could be well received.


----------



## Randy Y (Apr 19, 2012)

I didn't order for the Black Friday promotion, and maybe I didn't read thoroughly, but I would have fully expected to receive a set of collar stays.

Glad I missed out.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

New Additions:



Grey Twill Flannel



Navy Twill Flannel


----------



## wrwhiteknight (Mar 20, 2012)

Silrod said:


> Arnaud
> Your special offer was horribly thought out.
> The wording you used in this thread convinced me to buy based on my perception that I was going to receive a set of collar stays. In the package that arrived this week was an offcut of gingham purporting to be a pocket square.
> I like your shirts and would have bought more (after Christmas when I have more spare cash), but now I feel I was duped into buying by a grossly misleading promotion.
> While you will argue that the terms of the offer were stated on the website,I didn't feel the need to seek them out because the offer seemed clear in the thread and because you had built my trust in a previous transaction. Do I now need to treat your company with suspicion like every other dodgy online trader?


Promotions that lack clarity and make you feel as though you have been mislead are incredibly frustrating, but in my experience, retailers are usually eager to please and will resolve these sorts of issues after the fact with a view to turning people into long term customers.

Both in fairness to the retailer, and with a hope to actually settling the dispute amicably, you should have contacted Arnaud directly (and privately) before posting here (if you did in fact do this, then please ignore). I have never bought anything from Luxire, although I have been tempted and may do so in the future, but having worked in customer service for years I can appreciate that your post is an unfair assault on somebody's livelihood. Bad press for business is incredibly damaging even only in the form of allegations.

Either way, it seems as though you have been happy with your shirts, and I from all the photos in this thread I can see why!

(Again, if you did in fact contact Arnaud directly and unsuccessfully before posting here, I retract my statement entirely.)


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

*Detachable Collar*

Shirts with detachable collars: Even without attaching a collar, the shirt can be worn as a Mandarin Collar shirt.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Cufflinks - Available tomorrow onwards - Over 60 wonderful designs


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I agree with wrwhiteknight, though I'll admit that making some attempt at reconciliation here would be a good idea on arnaudr's part.


----------



## Wimsey (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow, a bunch of updates. And it looks like you have a model who is about my size!

I want to note just how crisp and dressy the pink linen/cotton shirt looks. I was expecting something more casual and softer - but this is almost formal (or would be without the button down). I got a comment on it when I wore it to work last week, and I'm wearing it to a party tonight. 

I think the body measurements are a nice option: I already had mtm shirts I could use for a template, but a lot of people won't. (The measurements also answer a question I was going to ask about short-sleeved shirts - i.e., it looks like they will be available.)

I had planned on waiting a bit before ordering new shirts, but with the detachable collars, I'm not sure that will be an option. 

I just checked the website to see if the new cufflinks were available...and found pajamas!


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

*Luxire Cufflinks - Now Available*

Luxire Cuff-links: Inspired by different architectures of the world.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

LUXIRE CELEBRATES FREE SHIPPING MONDAY:



Free Shipping on all orders, all over the world. No minimum, no maximum



Use coupon FREESHIPINGMONDAY during Checkout


----------



## MikeP (Apr 18, 2008)

arnaudr said:


> LUXIRE CELEBRATES FREE SHIPPING MONDAY:
> Free Shipping on all orders, all over the world. No minimum, no maximum
> Use coupon FREESHIPINGMONDAY during Checkout


don't you guys always have free shipping? I've ordered 3 times now and don't think I've ever paid for shipping...


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

MikeP said:


> don't you guys always have free shipping? I've ordered 3 times now and don't think I've ever paid for shipping...


Yes, our shipping is always free to US and Canada. This offer would benefit our international customers.


----------



## coase (Apr 29, 2010)

Although I've been happy with the shirts and the service, on two of the shirts one wash seems to have shrunk the collar buttonholes so that now it's very difficult to button the collars even though the width around my neck remains correct. This is especially true for one shirt's particularly thick buttons.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

coase said:


> Although I've been happy with the shirts and the service, on two of the shirts one wash seems to have shrunk the collar buttonholes so that now it's very difficult to button the collars even though the width around my neck remains correct. This is especially true for one shirt's particularly thick buttons.


Thank you for the feedback Coase. This is something I hear for the first time and would thus do some tests to understand the reason.

Are all other button-holes fine on the shirt?

Given the difference between collar buttonholes and placket buttonholes is only the interlining, if it would have shrunk, the collar would have become smaller too. Really interesting.

Please do write us an email, would like to understand the issue a bit more and also offer candidate solution to the problem.


----------



## xopowo (Dec 30, 2008)

I received my first Luxire shirt today and the construction is outstanding. I'll echo a comment I saw elsewhere that the (fused) collar is very stiff (this is personal taste). Also, for feedback, I want to mention that indeed it is very difficult for me to button the collar. Many Thanks.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

xopowo said:


> I received my first Luxire shirt today and the construction is outstanding. I'll echo a comment I saw elsewhere that the (fused) collar is very stiff (this is personal taste). Also, for feedback, I want to mention that indeed it is very difficult for me to button the collar. Many Thanks.


Increasing size of buttonhole slightly going forward.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

*Luxire Cashmere Wool Scarves*

Give warmth this season. Pure Cashmere scarf with wonderful hand weave. 30" x 78" in size.

They almost have no weight but provide amazing warmth.

The delicate weave are a treat to watch.

Available here


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Presenting Luxire Bow-Ties - Custom Made to your specifications 




L to R: Black Gingham, White Pique, Red Navy Tartan, Yellow Ecru Plaid

Also choose your style from our hundreds of our shirt fabrics.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

*Marcella / Pique Tuxedo shirts Wingtip Collar*



Let Luxire dress up your special occasion. Custom made Tuxedo shirts starting at 99.99


----------



## emptym (Feb 22, 2008)

Part of my third order from Luxire, a green plaid shirt and lightweight twill pants. Very happy with them both (w/ Rancourt loafers and a belt I've had for 24 years):


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Pant with side adjusters, fishtail back. Pullover-Shirt with a spear-point button-down, shirred back and shoulders. Suspenders made in-house.


----------



## Scottyb06 (Jan 9, 2013)

I am interested in placing my first order for a shirt. Is there an extra charge for the custom measurements (e.g. waist, chest, etc. - beyond the typical neck & arm length)?

Thanks


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Not as far as I know. I was also able to make special requests in my order with no upcharge.


----------



## solipsism (Oct 13, 2012)

Scottyb06 said:


> I am interested in placing my first order for a shirt. Is there an extra charge for the custom measurements (e.g. waist, chest, etc. - beyond the typical neck & arm length)?
> 
> Thanks


Custom measurements don't change the price - I've even gone so far as to tweak the range of sizes offered in the custom measurement dropdowns when ordering for a diminutive friend. They also don't seem to ask extra for most custom requests (made via the notes portion when checking out) such as unfused collars, which I requested for some flannel and linen shirts.

Also, I recently noticed that they have an option you can purchase to have a shirt hand finished (https://custom.luxire.com/collections/sort-by-price-high-to-low/products/hand-finish-on-shirt)... I'm quite tempted to try it, given my satisfaction with their product in general, but has anyone else already done so? The page offers some close ups, but I'd be quite interested to hear someone's opinion of how the hand-finishing compares to their usual product.


----------



## dawgvet (Mar 15, 2009)

Very impressed with your responsiveness here on the board. I'm definitely ordering my first MTM shirt!
Regards,
Jed


----------



## nickrut (Jan 19, 2013)

Those RTW shirts are extremely affordable. What's the quality like on those? Also, are there any slim fitting RTWs? Didn't see any...


----------



## Busterdog (Jan 1, 2010)

Where are the shirts made?


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Heavy wools are here: 400-600 gms weight. Some are 100% wool while some are 85% wool, 15% nylon

Available now.

You can order pants, pants with cotton-flannel lining, over-coats, vintage coats with back-belts and other things limited by your imagination.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Yellow Micro Checks - Excellent Summer Fabric


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Would like to draw your attention to Luxire pants. Lot of chino options, custom made, starting at $69.99

Made to your specifications with Daks, buckles, cuffs, pockets of your choice, every aspect can be customized.

Abundant reviews on styleforum for you to judge before you decide.

Also, pants made in Dugdale, Minnis fabrics starting at $149.99.

Pants are extensively hand-made and are of a quality that you will love. Do make an informed decision.





https://www.styleforum.net/t/304965/lightbox/post/6211794/id/731189


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Grey Green Black Twill



Purple Black Twill


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

In what country are the Luxire twill shirts produced ?


----------



## AGoodEye (Mar 24, 2013)

DG123 said:


> In what country are the Luxire twill shirts produced ?


I had the same query but found answer in FAQs on Luxire.com:

*4. Where is Luxire.com based?*
The parent company of Luxire.com, Oadie LLc is based in Edison, NJ, USA
*5. Where are the shirts made?*
The shirts are made in our own state-of-the-art facility in Bangalore, India.


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you for answering the question.



AGoodEye said:


> I had the same query but found answer in FAQs on Luxire.com:
> 
> *4. Where is Luxire.com based?*
> The parent company of Luxire.com, Oadie LLc is based in Edison, NJ, USA
> ...


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

We have introduced Custom Printed Pocket Squares. Some examples are below:



Some new squares:


----------



## Matthewaperry (May 6, 2013)

judging from the picture,it has nothing to do with the fabric and brand,but a matter of the measurements.seen from the picture,the shoulder shape does not belong to the common type .as a result,it needs a special shoulder pad and to maunally connect the sleeve and shoulder.also during the process of this procedure.couple times of ironing inside is required
Besides,the chest is 3cm larger the jacket is 4 cm longer


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

... the f*** are you going on about?

EDIT: Just saw they were banned. Probably one of those accounts that posts several "useful tips" and later spams for some Chinese brand.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Some new stuff:

Luxire Denim Jacket:





Jacket and shorts:



...and a pair of Luxire Shorts



Distress Washed Denim Chambray:





Washed Denim Chambray with our new Wood buttons


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

For that special occasion:


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Denim Chambray work shirt: Three-stitch on shoulder and sides, chin strap, pen pocket.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Dugdale Duckegg Moleskin, transformed into this wonderful jacket.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Luxire Custom Made Selvedge jeans: They are good!

1. Chain stitch all over
2. Hidden rivet in back pockets
3. Copper buttons and rivets with antique brass finish

4. Visible selvedge on coin pocket, inside legs and belt loops
5. Custom made to your specifications



















​


----------

